# Entering so many trials!



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm trying to get myself to enter local trials, but kinda out of it right now. >.< . 

Skipped most training this summer, because training outside on uneven ground + bugs, I was finding a lot of bad habits creeping in with my dogs. I was doing more harm than good by going to these classes.  Not great.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Abeille said:


> Seriously! I have Pilot entered in Utility for two weekends. ( Total of 3 runs) Then I’ve entered him in Utility and Open for two weekends. (total of 6 runs) I have Winx entered 1 weekend for FastCAT. Oh, and her special collar is on its way.
> 
> We are taking Pilot on the road! You have no idea how long I’ve wanted to do that!
> 
> Please tell me I’m not the only crazy person here! I think I need my head examined!


Are you coming to Lancaster?


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

No. When is Lancaster? I’ve sent entries for Cleveland, Toledo, Dayton, and of course Gem City. I’ve heard back from Cleveland for Utility. I just sent the Open entries.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Megora said:


> I'm trying to get myself to enter local trials, but kinda out of it right now. >.< .
> 
> Skipped most training this summer, because training outside on uneven ground + bugs, I was finding a lot of bad habits creeping in with my dogs. I was doing more harm than good by going to these classes.  Not great.


I completely understand being out of it. Its rough right now. I’m hoping this is what I need to start feeling better. We can’t do agility until this face mask stuff is over. I just can not run in a mask!

I have a few things I want to work on with Pilot. I bought jumps to work at home in spring/early summer. Since I was teaching concepts, it was okay. It‘s hard to perfect things when you don’t have the correct space available.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Lancaster is this coming weekend, September 12-13. I am taking Eevee for conformation and probably would have taken Rocket too if I could predict judging programs lol


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

ArkansasGold said:


> Lancaster is this coming weekend, September 12-13. I am taking Eevee for conformation and probably would have taken Rocket too if I could predict judging programs lol


Oh....we don’t do conformation. We only do performance stuff.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

They have Obedience and Rally too. I would have entered Rocket in Obedience (he can’t do conformation) if I could have predicted that there wouldn’t be conflicts between ring times.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Didn’t know about it in time. Oh well, I have a full schedule for a green utility dog. Trial by fire for both of us at this point.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have Brady entered in 2 upcoming Utility trials. I entered another but did not make it in.

We shall see, limited training and no matches in quite awhile. A few rentals 

I did submit a Virtual Rally Intermediate run with Finch over the weekend but she is in the middle of having her heeling retrained....we skimped on the groundwork and it shows. More video submissions to follow if I can figure out a way to fit the whole course in the view finder ... this past weekend a few friends joined me and kindly videotaped.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

I’m stewarding at my obedience club’s trial in October. It’s going to be the most unusual trial I’ve been involved with. It’s a really nice venue. Instead of being filled with handlers with their dogs crated inside the place will be empty. I will be an interested observer. As previously mentioned this will be the first trial in months for the teams. Good luck to everyone with your trials!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks! I'm the secretary for ours this weekend and I'm entered. Should be interesting for sure. I have only registered for ones where I can crate indoors. I have a black vehicle (not by choice) and refuse to leave my dogs in it in the summer. Hoping to have at least a leg by the end of the year. I don't really feel like he's a utility level dog until we get a leg.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

Ahh, no crating indoors here, upstate N.Y. Only 2 rings for separation, one dog and handler in each ring and the next team warming up at one time. Its a large, really nice venue. It will be odd having between 10-15 people at any one time indoors at a trial. There are lots of teams showing that I’m familiar with. I’m looking forward to stewarding at the Albany Obedience Club Trial in Amsterdam at Working Dogs, shameless plug for my obedience club and venue.


----------

